# chinese women refuse to give birth to non chads



## Deleted member 7823 (May 17, 2021)

“Women need morals of the womb. … You see women marrying some fugly dude like they’re blind and then popping out a couple of little piggies. If children are going to be that ugly, then their life is basically halfway over. "What fuelled her rant, she added, was going home for the holidays and realizing how hideous her relatives’ kids were.









The Curious Case of China’s Feminist Eugenicists


The country’s extremely online feminists are ditching movement building to go all-in on shaming people for their lack of ‘uterine morality.’




www.sixthtone.com


----------



## Patient A (May 18, 2021)

“They reject ugly, poor, sick, and abusive men, and they would never hurt their own descendants just to satisfy their sexual perversions.”

fair enough tbh


----------



## Deleted member 1476 (May 18, 2021)

women = eugenicists


----------



## Deleted member 13511 (May 18, 2021)

JM10 said:


> women = eugenicists


Asian women=white supremacists


----------



## Deleted member 1476 (May 18, 2021)

Yellow_fever_cel said:


> Asian women=white supremacists


brutal


----------



## Deleted member 13511 (May 18, 2021)

JM10 said:


> brutal


It's no wonder why Hitler had so much support, 50% of the German population were foids.


----------



## SkinjobCatastrophe (May 18, 2021)

Imagine calling your own relatives “hideous little piggies” just because they dont make your pussy tingle and give you dopamine with just the right facial dimensions. Women are not human


----------



## studiocel (May 18, 2021)

Chinese people are very blackpilled. My Grandpa straight up told me if I wanted a wife I am gonna need a good job / money.


----------



## blueeyeswhitedrgon (May 18, 2021)

studiocel said:


> Chinese people are very blackpilled. My Grandpa straight up told me if I wanted a wife I am gonna need a good job / money.


If I send u a pic can your grandpa rate me


----------



## AlexAP (May 18, 2021)

This forum does the same jfl, people only want to breed with a prime Stacy.


----------



## curryboy123 (May 18, 2021)

AlexAP said:


> This forum does the same jfl, people only want to breed with a prime Stacy.


exactly...

people on here get mad when they see girls with high standards, but think its completely fine when they feel the same way about stacy


----------



## thecel (May 18, 2021)

Blackpilled


----------



## Deleted member 12344 (Jun 29, 2021)

curryboy123 said:


> exactly...
> 
> people on here get mad when they see girls with high standards, but think its completely fine when they feel the same way about stacy


@Maesthetic curries are really bugman look at that jfl


----------



## Deleted member 10987 (Jun 29, 2021)

𐱅𐰇𐰼𐰰31 said:


> @Maesthetic curries are really bugman look at that jfl


Jfl
Bugmen gonna bug


----------



## Deleted member 12344 (Jun 29, 2021)

Maesthetic said:


> Jfl
> Bugmen gonna bug


He will keep worshipping his masters for honoring his curry ancestors


----------



## one job away (Jun 29, 2021)

Deleted member 7823 said:


> “Women need morals of the womb. … You see women marrying some fugly dude like they’re blind and then popping out a couple of little piggies. If children are going to be that ugly, then their life is basically halfway over. "What fuelled her rant, she added, was going home for the holidays and realizing how hideous her relatives’ kids were.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I respect that. She is right and has the balls to say it.


----------



## BobbyJindalsTwin (Jun 29, 2021)

Tbh I see 0 problem with this mindset as long as below average looking women or those with genetic issues also realize they should not be reproducing as well according to this logic. Consistency is key.


----------



## Growth Plate (Jun 29, 2021)

Based and blackpilled.


----------



## CursedOne (Jun 29, 2021)

every country should do this, then guys like me would have never popped out


----------



## Gaia262 (Jul 4, 2021)

BobbyJindalsTwin said:


> Tbh I see 0 problem with this mindset as long as below average looking women or those with genetic issues also realize they should not be reproducing as well according to this logic. Consistency is key.



This. 

However this doesn't solve the problem, if everyone eventually is good looking, 

Then this just pushes the standards even higher. I.e. being 6ft tall means nothing if everyone is 6ft. 

Its really how the society is structured that is the root problem.

100 years ago if you were subhuman it wasn't a problem you just needed money, now with societal changes it does matter alot.


----------



## Deleted member 756 (Jul 4, 2021)

CursedOne said:


> every country should do this, then guys like me would have never popped out


you're good looking


----------

